# Gerundio o presente participio



## paprika

¿Es correcto llamarle en español presente participio al gerundio?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

paprika said:
			
		

> ¿Es correcto llamarle en español presente participio al gerundio?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.
> Saludos,


 
en español las formas no personales o verboides SON :
Infinitivo
Gerundio
Participio.

Inglés = Gerund ( NOUN) equivale al infinitivo en Español
Dancing (GERUND) is good, el bailar es bueno.
Present participle = she was *crying* when I saw her.

Ivy29


----------



## Kong Ze

paprika said:
			
		

> ¿Es correcto llamarle en español presente participio al gerundio?


 
Hola:

La RAE define dos tipos de participio: 
- *participio activo* (terminado en -nte). Ej.: presidente, andante.
- *participio pasivo* (terminado en -ado o -ido en las formas regulares) Ej.: amado, salido.

Así que en principio no parece correcto usar "participio presente" ni "participio pasado" (aunque se puede usar como recurso rápido y sencillo para que te entiendan los angloparlantes  )


----------



## lazarus1907

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Así que en principio no parece correcto usar "participio presente" ni "participio pasado" (aunque se puede usar como recurso rápido y sencillo para que te entiendan los angloparlantes  )



Las formas no personales (infinitivo, gerundio y participio) no tienen significado gramatical de persona, número o modo. El presente tiene modo: indicativo o subjuntivo. El infinitivo puede usarse para los tres tiempos (presente, pasado y futuro).

Me parece mal mezclar la terminología ambas gramáticas.


----------



## Inés06

Lázarus, ¿a qué te refieres con que el infinitivo puede usarse para los tres tiempos (presente, pasado y futuro)?


----------



## lazarus1907

tuve que comer, estábamos comiendo
tengo que comer, estamos comiendo
tendré que comer, estarémos comiendo

El infinitivo no puede formar una frase sin la ayuda de otro verbo (a veces el verbo está omitido).


----------



## Inés06

Vale, pero entonces lo mismo pasa con el gerundio y el participio..

Estaba comiendo, estoy comiendo, estaré comiendo
Había comido, he comido (bueno, esto no es presente...), habré comido


----------



## Outsider

El latín tenía un participio presente distinto del gerundio, por eso algunos autores prefieren no llamar participio presente al gerundio. Sin embargo, la verdad es que el español ha perdido ese participio presente. (Para ser más preciso, algunos de ellos aún existen, como se vee en los ejemplos de la RAE, pero son interpretados como adjetivos, ya no más como verbos.)


----------



## lazarus1907

Las formas no personales se oponen a las conjugadas en que se hallan desprovistas de morfemas de persona y tiempo. O sea, son incapaces de expresar por sí mismas una referencia temporal (como por ejemplo, presente). Se pueden usar para cualquier tiempo siempre que vayan acompañadas de un verbo, ya sea mediante perífrasis, o con la ayuda de un verbo principal, el cual determinará el tiempo.

La diferencia entre estas formas es más bien aspectual.


----------



## natasha2000

lo que sepa yo, en inglés hay un perfect infinitive, lo que sería to have + past participle. Se usa por ejemplo en el tercer condicional:

If I had had money, I would have bought a car.
Donde have bought es perfect infinitive. O sea, la _main_ frase se hace de would + perfect infinitive.

En español, deduzco que sería haber + participio.
También hay frases "Haberlo pensado antes!" que supongo que sería la forma más corta de "Deberías haberlo pensado antes!"

¿O me equivoco???


----------



## Outsider

Yo diría que "I would have bought" es condicional perfecto. _Habría comprado._


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:
			
		

> Yo diría que "I would have bought" es condicional perfecto. _Habría comprado._


En español, desde luego, sí (en inglés no tengo ni idea).


----------



## Outsider

¿Y en inglés no?


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:
			
		

> Yo diría que "I would have bought" es condicional perfecto. _Habría comprado._


 
En español, si, en inglés, lo que sepa yo, es perfect infinitive.
se convierte en condicional perfecto cuando se le añade would.

would have bought

Pero.... nunca se pueden exigir comparaciones exactas entre dos idiomas, pque cada idioma es un mundo aparte.

Loque quería decir era que si que existe más de un infinitivo - infinitivo presente y pasado....

Por lo menos era así cuando yo estudiaba... Pero como la RAE últimamente estaba cambiado cosas ....


----------



## lazarus1907

> Lo que quería decir era que si que existe más de un infinitivo - infinitivo presente y pasado....



Si tu frase era una condición, no la has terminado.
Si querías decir "*sí* que existe mas....", lo dudo. Al menos, nunca he oído semejante terminología. Los tiempos se expresan mediante formas conjugadas, y las formas no personales usan este tiempo.


----------



## Inés06

Bueno, "haber comido" podría interpretarse como "infinitivo perfecto" o algo así (ni idea de lo que opina la RAE al respecto), pero no tiene nada que ver con el condicional perfecto del inglés...


----------



## Outsider

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> En español, si, en inglés, lo que sepa yo, es perfect infinitive.
> se convierte en condicional perfecto cuando se le añade would.
> 
> would have bought
> 
> Pero.... nunca se pueden exigir comparaciones exactas entre dos idiomas, pque cada idioma es un mundo aparte.


Hablamos de cosas distintas:

_I would have bought_: condicional perfecto
_to have bought_: infinitivo perfecto



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Loque quería decir era que si que existe más de un infinitivo - infinitivo presente y pasado....
> 
> Por lo menos era así cuando yo estudiaba... Pero como la RAE últimamente estaba cambiado cosas ....


Creo que existen dos tipos de infinitivo, como en español: el simple (_to buy_) y el perfecto (_to have bought_). Pero ningún de ellos indica el tiempo de una acción, sólo su aspecto.


----------



## Kong Ze

... Y sin embargo, no sé si será por influencia del inglés, pero para mí el gerundio tiene un matiz de presente (indica una acción que está ocurriendo) y el participio pasivo tiene un matiz de pasado (la acción ya ha terminado).

Y en ningún momento he dicho que fuera correcto, sólo que podía ser una opción práctica en un contexto informal.


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:
			
		

> Hablamos de cosas distintas:
> 
> _I would have bought_: condicional perfecto
> _to have bought_: infinitivo perfecto
> 
> Creo que existen dos tipos de infinitivo, como en español: el simple (_to buy_) y el perfecto (_to have bought_). Pero ningún de ellos indica el tiempo de una acción, sólo su aspecto.


 
Eso es a lo que me refería... A lo mejor no me he explicado bien.... 
Además, nunca he dicho que los infinitivos indican el tiempo de una acción.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Si tu frase era una condición, no la has terminado.
> Si querías decir "*sí* que existe mas....", lo dudo. Al menos, nunca he oído semejante terminología. Los tiempos se expresan mediante formas conjugadas, y las formas no personales usan este tiempo.


 
Sí, eso es lo que quería escribir, pero se me ha escapado el acento...

En cuanto a español, no lo sé, igual me equivoco. Pero en cuanto a inglés, estoy bastante segura, aunque últimamente ya no puedo decir "seguro" para nada, porque tal y como se cambian las cosas....


----------



## lazarus1907

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> ... Y sin embargo, no sé si será por influencia del inglés, pero para mí el gerundio tiene un matiz de presente (indica una acción que está ocurriendo) y el participio pasivo tiene un matiz de pasado (la acción ya ha terminado).



- ¿Qué estabas haciendo ayer?
- Estudiando

¿Dónde está el presente? El hecho de que la acción esté/está/estará ocurriendo tiene que ver con el aspecto verbal, no con el tiempo.

- Mañana habré terminado de arreglar todo.

¿Dónde está el pasado? Es perfectivo, o sea, una acción acabada, pero no se espefica el tiempo verbal: ¿Cuándo?


----------



## Kong Ze

He dicho que, pese a estar de acuerdo con todas las normas que habéis expuesto, para mí existen esos matices, subjetivos, que casualmente coinciden con los términos ingleses. Para ti no tienen esos matices, de acuerdo. Sólo apunto otras formas de entender la lengua y de sentirla, más allá de la rigidez del manual y la academia. Son lo que la RAE define como connotaciones. A mí me parecen interesantes.

P.D. Y prometo no decir _participio presente_ ni _participio pasado_, a no ser que sea absoluta y perentoriamente imprescindible (y sin lugar a dudas nunca lo será).


----------



## lazarus1907

Tienes razón en cuanto a las connotaciones en cierto modo, pero hay una terminología específica para describir todo esto:

*Infinitivo:*
Está a medio camino entre el valor perfectivo (acabado) de los participios y el durativo de los gerundios. Las formas personales carecen, al contrario que las formas conjugadas, de desinencias de *tiempo*, número y persona.
Puede funcionar como sustantivo (sustantivo verbal): quiero algo / quiero comer, cansado de eso / cansado de vivir
  -Simple: comer
  -Compuesto: haber comido (siempre para expresar pasado)

*Gerundio:*
Su significación principal es la de duración y simultaneidad (aspecto durativo).
Puede funcionar como adverbio: "Me fui corriendo", y a veces, como adjetivo (agua hirviendo)
  -Simple: comiendo
  -Compuesto: habiendo comido

*Participio:*
Tiene valor perfectivo (terminado)
Los participios puede funcionar como adjetivos.


----------



## Kong Ze

Gracias, no conocía esta terminología, pero me ha gustado. Y creo que me ayuda a explicarme: entiendo que lo durativo es lo que continúa en el tiempo, está "vivo", tiene un presente (sin tiempo no hay acción), mientras que lo perfectivo ha acabado, ha llegado a su fin, forma parte del pasado (todo esto hablando figuradamente). Qué bonito.


----------



## paprika

A ver, déjenme ver si entendí. Mi pregunta quedó contestada de la siguiente forma:
La forma correcta de llamar en español a la terminación -ado, -ido, -to, -so, -cho, es "participio"  (a secas) y no participio pasado .

¿Correcto?


----------



## marytexmex

paprika said:
			
		

> A ver, déjenme ver si entendí. Mi pregunta quedó contestada de la siguiente forma:
> La forma correcta de llamar en español a la terminación -ado, -ido,-to, -so, -cho, es "participio"  (a secas) y no participio pasado .
> 
> ¿Correcto?


_Correcto se dice solamente "Participio"._
_Buena suerte._


----------



## Jellby

Yo he llegado a ver en algún sitio "participio pasivo", mientras que el "participio activo" sería la forma terminada en "-ente", "-ante", infrecuente y considerada normalmente como un adjetivo derivado de un verbo, y no como una forma verbal:

Amar -> amado (participio pasivo, el que recibe la acción) -> amante (participio activo, el que realiza la acción).

Amada esposa, te escribo para ... Firmado: tu amante esposo.

En este sentido, a veces la forma "-ing" en inglés también puede traducirse por el correspondiente participio activo: "the living planet" -> "el planeta vivo", "el planeta viviente".

Perdón si ya habéis discutido esto, no me he leído el hilo entero


----------



## Ivy29

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> lo que sepa yo, en inglés hay un perfect infinitive, lo que sería to have + past participle. Se usa por ejemplo en el tercer condicional:
> 
> If I had had money, I would have bought a car.
> Donde have bought es perfect infinitive. O sea, la _main_ frase se hace de would + perfect infinitive.
> 
> En español, deduzco que sería haber + participio.
> También hay frases "Haberlo pensado antes!" que supongo que sería la forma más corta de "Deberías haberlo pensado antes!"
> 
> ¿O me equivoco???


*Sorry, but HAVE BOUGHT is NOT PERFECT INFINITIVE*, it is past perfect, translated into SPANISH as *PLUPERFECT SUBJUNCTIVE in the 3rd conditional.*

*Hay muchas perífrasis verbales en ESPAÑOL con infinitvo, gerundio y participio pasado e indican acciones incoativas ( empezar a comer); TERMINATIVAS, acabó por confesar; REITERATIVAS, VOLVER a repetir; OBLIGATIVAS, haber de, deber, haber que, tener que HACERLO; durativas, estar hablando ( gerundio); PERFECTIVAS, llevar puesto, dejar preocupado ( participio pasado).*

*Ivy29*


----------



## natasha2000

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but HAVE BOUGHT is NOT PERFECT INFINITIVE*, it is past perfect, translated into SPANISH as *PLUPERFECT SUBJUNCTIVE in the 3rd conditional.*


 
Past Perfect

Perfect Infinitive

!Qué lo pases bien!


----------



## Ivy29

marytexmex said:
			
		

> _Correcto se dice solamente "Participio"._
> _Buena suerte._


Vale aclarar que LOS PARTCIPIOS en la conjugación de los tiempos compuestos son PARTICIPIO PASADO o perfectivo, puede ser ATRIBUTIVO o adjetivo con los verbos COPULARES, puede ser además PARTICIPIO ABSOLUTO, *acabada *la misa, todos salieron y con sentido de anterioridad, condicional y concesiva.
Participio pasivo o activo son las otras dos formas del PARTICIPIO. *PERO todo lo que se relaciona con los tiempos compuestos del verbo o de los verboides no sobra llamarlo PASADO o PERFECTIVO.*

Ivy29


----------



## elpregunto

Me resulta dificil entender el uso del presente participio.

?Se puede decir " Pasamos tres horas jugando al golf "?


----------



## Outsider

elpregunto said:


> Me resulta dificil entender el uso del participio presente.
> 
> ?Se puede decir " Pasamos tres horas jugando al golf "?


Sí.

El gerundio español puede usarse como adverbio (como en su frase), pero, al revés de la _ing-form_ inglesa, no puede usarse como nombre. Como "adjetivo", solo en los tiempos progresivos.


----------



## elpregunto

Muchas gracias por su explanación.


----------



## elpregunto

Outsider said:


> Sí.
> 
> El gerundio español puede usarse como adverbio (como en su frase), pero, al revés de la _ing-form_ inglesa, no puede usarse como nombre. Como "adjetivo", solo en los tiempos progresivos.


 

Por favor 

Un ejemplo más.

"He worked for two hours preparing for an importante meeting."

Mi intento:

"Trabajó dos horas preparándose una reuinión importante."

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

elpregunto said:


> "He worked for two hours preparing for an importante meeting."
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "Trabajó dos horas preparándose una reunión importante."


El gerundio me parece bien.


----------



## Jeromed

O trabajó dos horas preparándose para una reunión importante.


----------



## elpregunto

Gracias a todos.


----------

